# Problem mit Storm Sniper Tower



## c0ckr0ach (15. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin im Besitz eines Collermaster Storm Sniper BE Towers und habe da ein kleines Problemchen.

Wenn ich an der Firewire den Microeingang nutzen will, erkennt er das Mic nicht. Das kam auf einmal, ohne Krafteinwirkung oder sonstiges. Biege ich jetzt die Klinke des Mics leicht nach oben, kommt auf einmal das Popup "Stecker eingesteckt". Lasse ich nun wieder los, kommt "ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen".

Kann ich das Problem irgendwie beheben, ohne die Kiste in Reperatur zu schicken? Ist ziehmlich nervig, will mein Headset nicht immer hinten einstecken müssen!

Scheint wohl ein wackler zu sein, hat jemand die selben Probs mit diesem Case?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2010)

Kannst Du vlt. mit der Software der Soundkarte die Ausgänge umbelegen, so dass Du für das mic einen anderen Anschluss verwenden kannst?

da ist halt auch der "Fluch" solcher features: früher wurde da nix "erkannt", da wurde einfach das, was an der Buchse reinkam, weitergeleitet, auch wenn da gar nix angeschlossen war.


----------



## c0ckr0ach (16. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst Du vlt. mit der Software der Soundkarte die Ausgänge umbelegen, so dass Du für das mic einen anderen Anschluss verwenden kannst?
> 
> da ist halt auch der "Fluch" solcher features: früher wurde da nix "erkannt", da wurde einfach das, was an der Buchse reinkam, weitergeleitet, auch wenn da gar nix angeschlossen war.



Ich kann zwar über die Realtek Treiber einfach die Eingänge tauschen, allerdings fehlt mir dann der Eingang für die Lautsprecher selbst... Ich werde wohl oder übel die Kiste mal auseinander nehmen müssen, um die Buchse wieder richtig auszurichten.

Danke!


----------



## herethic (16. April 2010)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch...deshalb nutze ich den Eingang am I/O-Shield.

Ich spüre auch irgendwie keinen Anschlag von der Klinke.


----------



## L.B. (16. April 2010)

Ich denke, es handelt sich um einen Wackelkontakt. Das kann bei Klinkensteckern passieren. Ich würde eine neue, hochwertigere Buchse einbauen. Die gibt es bei Conrad oder Reichelt haufenweise.


----------



## c0ckr0ach (17. April 2010)

Schon, aber es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass ein Tower für soviel Geld solchen Schrott beinhaltet...


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. April 2010)

Is zwar kein Tower, aber das Roccat Kave Headset kostet auch 70 Euro und is manchmal ned gescheit isoliert^^


----------



## L.B. (17. April 2010)

Auch in Gehäusen für 100€ wird Schrott eingebaut. Da muss man schon mindestens 300€ für ein Gehäuse hinblättern, um hochwertige, vergoldete Buchsen zu bekommen. Es dürfte aber kein Problem sein diese auszutauschen.

KLINKENEINBAUKUPPLUNG 3,5 MM 3POL KLB 4 im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2010)

müssen ja keine vergoldeten sein... die Sache is halt die, dass wohl viele Hersteller nicht "erwarten", dass man die Frontbuchsen oft benutzt.


----------



## c0ckr0ach (19. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> müssen ja keine vergoldeten sein... die Sache is halt die, dass wohl viele Hersteller nicht "erwarten", dass man die Frontbuchsen oft benutzt.



Nun, aber in einem Gehäuse, das für Gaming PC konzipiert wurde, sollte klar sein, dass Headsets wahrscheinlich eher genutzt werden, als normal Boxen; davon ab ist es aber Quatsch. 100 Euro sind 100 Euro, und die sollten dann auch gescheit angelegt sein...


----------



## herethic (19. April 2010)

Das Storm Sniper ist halt viel zu teuer.Das CM 690 ist minimal schlechter kostet aber 1/3 vom Sniper.

Meins hat dazu noch einen Silbernen Innenraum;Plastikfront,Top und Boden;der Boden ist schwer entfernbar etc.


----------

